# Merlin Agilis Head Tube non-threaded Barrell Adjustor braze-on



## TanTunador (Jan 10, 2011)

I just got an '03 Agilis frame and am building it up. Got stumped when I saw that the barrel adjuster braze-ons on the head tube were not threaded for a barrel adjuster. I called Merlin and they said that they did not have any of the old barrel adjusters with a threaded nut left. I have improvised with a hollow M5 bolt, running a housing end cap into it, and using Jagwire Rocket adjusters on the shifter but I don't like how the cable is sitting on the braze-on. Does anyone know where I can pick up a set of NOS barrel adjusters for these non-threaded braze-ons?


----------

